# Are Bellflower Cars Considered Lowriders?



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

I was reading about Larry Watson and am wondering rather people consider the Bellflower cars lowriders or what? I mean they have the stuff like lowered stance, patterns, webbing, lace , show pipes and etc. Anyway Im just wonder rather others consider them to be the original lowriders.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

what the fuck you talking about Bellflowers are a type of exhaust pipe and those cars are called Customs.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Maybe in the 70's.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 21 2010, 07:28 PM~18106322
> *Maybe in the 70's.
> *


you mean before that right?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 21 2010, 07:13 PM~18106183
> *I was reading about Larry Watson and am wondering rather people consider the Bellflower cars lowriders or what? I mean they have the stuff like lowered stance, patterns, webbing, lace , show pipes and etc.  Anyway Im just wonder rather others consider them to be the original lowriders.
> *


Pictures. :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 21 2010, 07:56 PM~18106637
> *Pictures.  :wow:
> *


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 21 2010, 08:06 PM~18106741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is a better example


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 21 2010, 08:17 PM~18106834
> *this is a better example
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man, That is better.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I think of these as the predecessors to modern lowriders. Today they're kustoms, but I've seen the "Bellflower Car" term used as well.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 21 2010, 08:32 PM~18107028
> *I think of these as the predecessors to modern lowriders. Today they're kustoms, but I've seen the "Bellflower Car" term used as well.
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 21 2010, 07:28 PM~18106322
> *Maybe in the 70's.
> *


 Don't matter. Their ugly.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 21 2010, 08:56 PM~18107333
> *Don't matter. Their ugly.
> *


 :uh: 
Cars look good your orange slinger! Why the top of your painted the same way jack ass!


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 21 2010, 09:50 PM~18108046
> *:uh:
> Cars look good your orange slinger! Why the top of your painted the same way jack ass!
> *


*This was just another image that I found*


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

They are lowriders, but you have to spell it like this>>> *low-rider*..


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 21 2010, 08:32 PM~18107028
> *I think of these as the predecessors to modern lowriders. Today they're kustoms, but I've seen the "Bellflower Car" term used as well.
> *


 :thumbsup: Thats exactly the way i see it! another term is 60's kustom!


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

larry watson painted 58 with bellfower tips behind the back wheel..lowrider?kustom?either way it's badass.but it's really a custom


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

i always liked this style  its a lowrider kustom :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

If they were lowriders, they wouldnt be called bellflower... The roots of customcars, lowriders, bellflower, even leadsleds are the same but they identified themselves throughout the years as different styles. It would make no sense to start naming 2 styles that look alike the same, before we know it every customized car is a lowrider...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jul 22 2010, 03:30 AM~18109370
> *larry watson painted 58 with bellfower tips behind the back wheel..lowrider?kustom?either way it's badass
> 
> 
> ...


RIP


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 21 2010, 10:50 PM~18108046
> *:uh:
> Cars look good your orange slinger! Why the top of your painted the same way jack ass!
> *


SHUT UP BEFORE I MAN RAPE YOU.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 21 2010, 10:56 PM~18107333
> *Don't matter. Their ugly.
> *


:uh: GTFO


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

for every 100 people that call a car a "bellflower" style car.. . maybe 1 is correct..


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 22 2010, 02:15 AM~18109630
> *i always liked this style  its a lowrider kustom :biggrin:
> *


check out the Larry Watson museum pics,,also scroll down the left side and check out the Howard Gribble collection folder
http://public.fotki.com/Rikster/11_car_pho...on_custom_cars/


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 22 2010, 10:00 AM~18111387
> *for every 100 people that call a car a "bellflower" style car.. . maybe 1 is correct..
> *


ive never heard the term bellflower to describe the car, just the exhaust pipe.

ive heard Socal custom,60s custom or surf custom


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 22 2010, 11:42 AM~18112256
> *ive never heard the term bellflower to describe the car, just the exhaust pipe.
> 
> ive heard Socal custom,60s custom or surf custom
> *


X2 I was born in 1961 and never heard it said like that..but then again most people never seen a manuel dump on a lifted car either


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jul 22 2010, 12:03 PM~18112486
> *X2 I was born in 1961 and never heard it said like that..but then again most people never seen a manuel dump on a lifted car either
> 
> 
> ...


that shit would be bad ass on a steampunk style lowrider :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 22 2010, 10:00 AM~18111387
> *for every 100 people that call a car a "bellflower" style car.. . maybe 1 is correct..
> *


Do you have any pics of true Bellflower cars? I just ask as would like to see them so can now what makes a car a Bellflower.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jul 22 2010, 02:03 PM~18112486
> *X2 I was born in 1961 and never heard it said like that..but then again most people never seen a manuel dump on a lifted car either
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT...............OLD SCHOOL


WHERE YOU FIND THAT AT????


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 21 2010, 08:56 PM~18107333
> *Don't matter. Their ugly.
> *


 :buttkick: 

I agree that the bellflower or custom style was a predecessor to the modern lowrider style. It all depended on where you lived as to what style lowrider you would build. Actually a lot of the current "kustom" cars are using vintage lowrider characteristics again, it kinda went full circle.

RIP Larry Watson! We are losing some really big names.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 22 2010, 12:54 PM~18112972
> *OH SHIT...............OLD SCHOOL
> WHERE YOU FIND THAT AT????
> *


had it for a few years now..it was last used in 68-69
I should have never sold the record player though


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jul 22 2010, 01:12 PM~18113151
> *had it for a few years now..it was last used in 68-69
> I should have never sold the record player though
> 
> ...



I still own one but it needs a needle. I left the needle on the record and drove around like that. :happysad: rookie move.


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 22 2010, 11:12 AM~18112565
> *that shit would be bad ass on a steampunk style lowrider :cheesy:
> *


wtf is a steampunk lowrider??
must be a ESOTERIC aspect of lowriding


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jul 22 2010, 02:29 PM~18113866
> *wtf is a steampunk lowrider??
> must be a ESOTERIC aspect of lowriding
> *


forget it youre too narrowminded to understand

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steampunk


> *Various modern utilitarian objects have been modded by enthusiasts into a pseudo-Victorian mechanical "steampunk" style.[26][27] Example objects include computer keyboards and electric guitars.[28] The goal of such redesigns is to employ appropriate materials (such as polished brass, iron, wood, and leather) with design elements and craftsmanship consistent with the Victorian era.[6][29]*



esotericism has nothing to do about it


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian+Jul 22 2010, 05:23 AM~18109887-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn!


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 22 2010, 03:10 PM~18115054
> *forget it youre too narrowminded to understand
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steampunk
> ...


i didnt use the word esoteric out of context u should look up the meaning
a steampunk lowrider i still say wtf


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> X2 RIP Larry Watson!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 22 2010, 04:12 PM~18113150
> *
> 
> RIP Larry Watson! We are losing some really big names.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

*"Larry Watson, The King of Kandy In 1960 Larry applied his first Metalflake job on Ron Aguirre's Corvette, the X-Sonic. The X-Sonic did also feature Watsons first fade paint job. As Aguirre kept modifying the car, Watson painted it six times. Between 1960 and 1966 Larry got tired of all the masking and striping, and he started doing mostly straight candies with Metalflake or Pearl tops, or Pearl bottoms with matching Candy tops. In 1963 or 1964 Larry did his first Coweb paint design on a 1963 Pontiac. Larry developed the Coweb paint look by spraying Acrylic Lacquer without using thinner in it. Larry was kicking ass working anything from 12 to 20 hours a day, 7 days a week. He had 5 or 6 helpers. At the peak, Larry sold the shop he had on Lakeward Boulevard in Paramount in 1966, and moved to Mexico in order to pursue an acting career with his wife. While Larry was away, two other "Watson" custom paint shops sprung up, one in Downey, and one in Burbank. When Larry returned to California in late 1966 he opened up a new shop on Artesia in Lakewood. Larry determined that he had to get his name back on the show circuit, so he decided to do something completely new for the upcoming show at the Los Angeles Sports Arena in April 1967. Larry was painting Doug Carney's 1963 Pontiac Grand Prix for the show, and decided to do a lace paint job on the car. Ha had never tried the technique before.one year after Larry painted Doug's Pontiac. Larry's newly painted Pontiac made it's debut at the April 1967 show together with 53 other cars in the center arena of the car show, who was sponsored by the Tridents Car Club. At the same show he also had over two dozen motorcycles upstairs. At that point he figured that he couldn't get any further, and he decided to sell the shop and get out of the business."











The king has left the building. RIP*


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

O.G. patterns right there


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>RIP Larry Watson. The "Bellflower" is a custom car style that the gavachos were building back in the days and continue to build them today. Gavachos did not call this style of car a lowrider because they felt lowriders were a Mexican thing. How times have changed big time.</span>*


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 22 2010, 09:14 PM~18117897
> *"Larry Watson, The King of Kandy In 1960 Larry applied his first Metalflake job on Ron Aguirre's Corvette, the X-Sonic. The X-Sonic did also feature Watsons first fade paint job. As Aguirre kept modifying the car, Watson painted it six times. Between 1960 and 1966 Larry got tired of all the masking and striping, and he started doing mostly straight candies with Metalflake or Pearl tops, or Pearl bottoms with matching Candy tops. In 1963 or 1964 Larry did his first Coweb paint design on a 1963 Pontiac. Larry developed the Coweb paint look by spraying Acrylic Lacquer without using thinner in it. Larry was kicking ass working anything from 12 to 20 hours a day, 7 days a week. He had 5 or 6 helpers. At the peak, Larry sold the shop he had on Lakeward Boulevard in Paramount in 1966, and moved to Mexico in order to pursue an acting career with his wife. While Larry was away, two other "Watson" custom paint shops sprung up, one in Downey, and one in Burbank. When Larry returned to California in late 1966 he opened up a new shop on Artesia in Lakewood. Larry determined that he had to get his name back on the show circuit, so he decided to do something completely new for the upcoming show at the Los Angeles Sports Arena in April 1967. Larry was painting Doug Carney's 1963 Pontiac Grand Prix for the show, and decided to do a lace paint job on the car. Ha had never tried the technique before.one year after Larry painted Doug's Pontiac. Larry's newly painted Pontiac made it's debut at the April 1967 show together with 53 other cars in the center arena of the car show, who was sponsored by the Tridents Car Club. At the same show he also had over two dozen motorcycles upstairs. At that point he figured that he couldn't get any further, and he decided to sell the shop and get out of the business."
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jul 22 2010, 11:59 PM~18119650
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>RIP Larry Watson.  The "Bellflower" is a custom car style that the gavachos were building back in the days and continue to build them today.  Gavachos did not call this style of car a lowrider because they felt lowriders were a Mexican thing.  How times have changed big time.</span>
> *


I thought in those days it was the driver , and not the car, that was called a lowrider.


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> * Justin-Az  Today, 03:47 AM
> I thought in those days it was the driver , and not the car, that was called a lowrider. *


*BRAVO* :thumbsup:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

If you like bell flower cars and lowrider we have them both here! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 2 2010, 07:38 PM~18210775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 bad-ass!!!!!


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

SHIT SLAP SOME SPOKES AND 5/20S AND ITS A LOWRIDER :biggrin: 




KUSTOMS :uh: LOWRIDERS ARE ALL CUSTOMS ARENT THEY :uh:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Aug 2 2010, 10:22 PM~18213237
> *SHIT SLAP SOME SPOKES AND 5/20S AND ITS A LOWRIDER :biggrin:
> KUSTOMS :uh: LOWRIDERS ARE ALL CUSTOMS ARENT THEY :uh:
> *


I got Supremes and 5.20-14s on my car and its being built into a lowrider. :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

In the mid to late 60's these were the way lowrider cars looked, the term lowrider did not become common until late 60's/early 70's... Lakers and belflower pipes were very popular as well as tv antenas and writing on the side back window and organ pipes..
First came hub caps, then chrome rims with baby moons, then supremes, then Craigers, Rockets n Fenton's came along, tru Spokes in the early 70's..
Also not everyone rode on 520's and they didn't become popular till the late 60's, early 70's.. The main reason for using them in Cali is because of the to low law, it stated nothing could hang below the bottom of your rim and the 520 had a low profile..
Hydro's were'nt that popular in the late 60's / early 70's...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jul 23 2010, 12:59 AM~18119650
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>RIP Larry Watson.  The "Bellflower" is a custom car style that the gavachos were building back in the days and continue to build them today.  Gavachos did not call this style of car a lowrider because they felt lowriders were a Mexican thing.  How times have changed big time.</span>
> *


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *Homie Styln
> post Yesterday, 09:54 PM
> In the mid to late 60's these were the way lowrider cars looked, the term lowrider did not become common until late 60's/early 70's... Lakers and belflower pipes were very popular as well as tv antenas and writing on the side back window and organ pipes..
> First came hub caps, then chrome rims with baby moons, then supremes, then Craigers, Rockets n Fenton's came along, tru Spokes in the early 70's..
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 5 2010, 12:23 AM~18233653
> *
> *


x2


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## VON RUBEN (Jan 7, 2010)

I CONSIDER THOSE CUSTOMS OR 60'S STLYE LOWRIDERS


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 4 2010, 07:54 PM~18230778
> *In the mid to late 60's these were the way lowrider cars looked, the term lowrider did not become common until late 60's/early 70's... Lakers and belflower pipes were very popular as well as tv antenas and writing on the side back window and organ pipes..
> First came hub caps, then chrome rims with baby moons, then supremes, then Craigers, Rockets n Fenton's came along, tru Spokes in the early 70's..
> Also not everyone rode on 520's and they didn't become popular till the late 60's, early 70's.. The main reason for using them in Cali is because of the to low law, it stated nothing could hang below the bottom of your rim and the 520 had a low profile..
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: Homie Styln the Wise :cheesy:


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 21 2010, 10:17 PM~18106834
> *this is a better example
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

Bad ass rides. Forget titles


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 17 2010, 04:57 PM~18335916
> *Bad ass rides. Forget titles
> *


X1966


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 4 2010, 06:54 PM~18230778
> *In the mid to late 60's these were the way lowrider cars looked, the term lowrider did not become common until late 60's/early 70's... Lakers and belflower pipes were very popular as well as tv antenas and writing on the side back window and organ pipes..
> First came hub caps, then chrome rims with baby moons, then supremes, then Craigers, Rockets n Fenton's came along, tru Spokes in the early 70's..
> Also not everyone rode on 520's and they didn't become popular till the late 60's, early 70's.. The main reason for using them in Cali is because of the to low law, it stated nothing could hang below the bottom of your rim and the 520 had a low profile..
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 21 2010, 08:56 PM~18107333
> *Don't matter. Their ugly.
> *


homie you need a history lesson on the history of ur club!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Tangletowner (Dec 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 22 2010, 04:56 AM~18109815
> *RIP
> *


x3


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jul 22 2010, 11:59 PM~18119650
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>RIP Larry Watson.  The "Bellflower" is a custom car style that the gavachos were building back in the days and continue to build them today.  Gavachos did not call this style of car a lowrider because they felt lowriders were a Mexican thing.  How times have changed big time.</span>
> *


Strange comments


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Sep 29 2010, 04:57 AM~18690564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## 81CUTTDOGG (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 7 2010, 01:22 PM~18252057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of wierd but cool looking also.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jul 23 2010, 02:59 AM~18119650
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>RIP Larry Watson.  The "Bellflower" is a custom car style that the gavachos were building back in the days and continue to build them today.  Gavachos did not call this style of car a lowrider because they felt lowriders were a Mexican thing.  How times have changed big time.</span>
> *


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 17 2010, 06:57 PM~18335916
> *Bad ass rides. Forget titles
> *


x2


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 22 2010, 11:00 AM~18111387
> *for every 100 people that call a car a "bellflower" style car.. . maybe 1 is correct..
> *


one could say that about lowriders as well


> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 22 2010, 02:12 PM~18113150
> *:buttkick:
> 
> I agree that the bellflower or custom style was a predecessor to the modern lowrider style. It all depended on where you lived as to what style lowrider you would build. Actually a lot of the current "kustom" cars are using vintage lowrider characteristics again, it  kinda went full circle.
> ...


lowriders are customs and lowriders took alot of things from "greasers" rodders 






> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jul 23 2010, 12:59 AM~18119650
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>RIP Larry Watson.  The "Bellflower" is a custom car style that the gavachos were building back in the days and continue to build them today.  Gavachos did not call this style of car a lowrider because they felt lowriders were a Mexican thing.  How times have changed big time.</span>
> *


is everything you type racist garbage? :uh: 


first person to modify a suspension was a greaser/rodder whatever you wanna call them. thats a fact 

now you can go on and say you werent being racist (second time today ive a racist post made by you) or you can try and argue what i just said 


but first i want to know why it fucking matters to you people so fucking much who did what first what they called it and what model of car they did it too?

petty ass bullshit is what destroys the car scene. ever seen pics of japan? rat rods lowriders customs all parking together cruising together maybe its because they dont have that history of bigotry the auto scene over here likes to carry around 

all races involved included in that last statement.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

oh btw you wanna know what i call every car posted in this topic so far



BAD FUCKING ASS


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 28 2010, 12:26 AM~18928759
> *oh btw you wanna know what i call every car posted in this topic so far
> BAD FUCKING ASS
> *


x2


----------



## dragginbonez (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 28 2010, 11:23 AM~18928746
> *....................
> petty ass bullshit is what destroys the car scene.  ever seen pics of japan?  rat rods lowriders customs all parking together cruising together  maybe its because they dont have that history of bigotry the auto scene over here likes to carry around
> 
> ...


Possibly one of the smartest posts in a while.
It seems like everybody feels the urge to talk shit. The fact that they might know actual shit or not doesnt seem to matter as long as the fire is lit.
Sadly its a worldwide problem dude...but maybe Japan is an exception. 

As for the original question, what i recall is that, before lowrider magazine, lowriders were the drivers and the cars were simply customs, either mild or wild, but the trend of the era called for mild more than often.
Bellflower tips are called like this because they were originally sold only by this exhaust shop, of which i dont remember the name, that was located on the Bellflower boulevard. This is if i remember correct.

Anyway, what are usually referred as bellflower style customs is what would have been called back in the day a "Harvey's Front Row" car, as that was the cool place to hang and to show off while having a cold one w/ a burger, and all the nice cars were parked in the front row for that wow factor.Of course this is an LA thing, but if you into this stuff you should know that lowrider culture was pretty much born in LA.

I wasnt there mind you, im not even American, but im very intrested in late 60s but mostly 70s Lowrider history, so ive read a few intresting facts on the subject.

So are "bellflower customs" Lowriders? I guess they can be called Lowriders viewin it from a "today" point of view, but what you should really ask is:
who cares? After all its you that makes the car, not the car that makes you.


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *dragginbonez  Today, 08:56 AM
> Possibly one of the smartest posts in a while.
> It seems like everybody feels the urge to talk shit. The fact that they might know actual shit or not doesnt seem to matter as long as the fire is lit.
> Sadly its a worldwide problem dude...but maybe Japan is an exception.
> ...


----------



## Slo-ride (Jun 16, 2010)

dragginbonez.............you nailed it !!!  :yes:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dragginbonez_@Oct 29 2010, 06:56 AM~18938613
> *Possibly one of the smartest posts in a while.
> It seems like everybody feels the urge to talk shit. The fact that they might know actual shit or not doesnt seem to matter as long as the fire is lit.
> Sadly its a worldwide problem dude...but maybe Japan is an exception.
> ...


:thumbsup: 

another problem is all this first this first that bullshit too 

not to mention the impala snob's which runs rampant on this website!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 1 2010, 12:50 AM~18956652
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> another problem is  all this first this first that bullshit too
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 31 2010, 10:50 PM~18956652
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> another problem is  all this first this first that bullshit too
> ...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Fuck Titles Justin... Build what you like...


----------



## Slo-ride (Jun 16, 2010)

Here's a nice Caddy, Bellflower style, Jimmy Vaughans


----------



## Slo-ride (Jun 16, 2010)

The first lace painted car by Watson & a couple more of Jimmy's cars....


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Slo-ride_@Nov 5 2010, 02:13 PM~18994893
> *The first lace painted car by Watson & a couple more of Jimmy's cars....
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Thats a sick looking Riviera


----------



## vaporizej (Jun 11, 2010)

the debate continues.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 22 2010, 01:27 AM~18108575
> *This was just another image that I found
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: i love this style


----------



## dragginbonez (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 6 2010, 03:27 AM~18996517
> *:0  Thats a sick looking Riviera
> *


chopped, w/ custom cut 59 Caddy grille and on Skylarks.....simply put: Bitchen!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Who cares about titles. All I'm worried about is the attitude of the individuals. There's lots of people who claim 'lowrider' that I couldnt surround myself with, and lots of other custom car type guys I could,but that'll never make me stray from the style I'm married to or want to call my rides anything else.

Nice cars are nice cars, no matter what you want to label them,A dood with a 64 and spokes, with a lead foot leaving rubber everywhere is less likely to be considered a lowrider to me than any of the non-stereotyped feature bearing cars owned by men who CRUISE the car and hangs out on the streets


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## laidlow62 (Jun 11, 2010)

These style cars are awesome! Larry Watson will be missed. He helped invent the wild panel lace paint job.


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

To me a lowrider isa car that has hydraulics, not air bags. And either wire wheels or og cragers and supremes are exceptable. The thing is as the game grows and evolves we adopt and lose some styles . Lowriders are the best . Most evolving car culture ever .


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Nov 27 2010, 09:38 PM~19179078
> *To me a lowrider isa car that has hydraulics, not air bags.  And either wire wheels or og cragers and supremes are exceptable.  The thing is as the game grows and evolves we adopt and lose some styles . Lowriders are the best . Most evolving car culture ever .
> *


:uh: this is going to the dumbest shit said thread


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 29 2010, 03:09 AM~19188171
> *:uh: this is going to the dumbest shit said thread
> *


Go back to afgahna stank :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 31 2010, 10:50 PM~18956652
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> another problem is  all this first this first that bullshit too
> ...



I dont get you :angry: You talk about look at japan and how they mix styles with out prejudice and then you dis Impala owners... dont talk about it... be about it. 

I'm not talking down on you I'm just saying you want respect you gotta give respect.


I personally love ALL styles. Ive been in VW clubs, Custom clubs and Lowrider clubs. I enjoy all other styles too but I just haven't been fortunate enough to own them. In my opinion the best thing you can do is tastefully incorporate a lil of everything into your build. The key word here is tastefully. If its an all around clean build only the narrow minded will talk shit.


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

someone please put up more photos of that 1960 ford starliner. that car is bad ass.


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

Whether or not a car is considered a lowrider really depends on the individual posing the question.

Today I saw a primered, piece of shit G body on 13's. (couldnt tell if it had juice or not, as I was driving when I saw it)

Is that a lowrider? 

My 64SS 409 rides on 14" cross lace Zenith's. It is all original, including paint color. It lowered 2" via shorter coils.

Is that a lowrider?

I think the line that defines a lowrider has been blurred.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Dec 13 2010, 07:13 PM~19318050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i hate fords


but goddamn that thing is nice


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 13 2010, 08:12 PM~19318556
> *Whether or not a car is considered a lowrider really depends on the individual posing the question.
> 
> Today I saw a primered, piece of shit G body on 13's. (couldnt tell if it had juice or not, as I was driving when I saw it)
> ...




In other words, who cares what we or anyone else calls it. I personally call my cars cruisers before I call them lowriders, simply for the fact that alot of people call any low sittin car, sport truck or mini, a lowrider.

Someone could easily say if it doesnt have patterns, velour swivels and curb feelers, its not a lowrider!! :angry: 

What I wont let anyone call a lowrider = car sitting stock height or taller in rear, wheels bigger than 20", or anyone who spends more time spinning tires than just rolling on them


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe it for the owner of the car to decide what it is and what they may consider them selves!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 29 2010, 11:48 AM~19190157
> *I dont get you :angry:  You talk about look at japan and how they mix styles with out prejudice and then you dis Impala owners... dont talk about it... be about it.
> 
> I'm not talking down on you I'm just saying you want respect you gotta give respect.
> ...



well said brotha rick..... well said


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *bedslead  Yesterday, 03:14 AM
> 
> Maybe it for the owner of the car to decide what it is and what they may consider them selves!*


Absolutely! You are who you say you are and many of us were lowriders, hotrodders and kustomers before we bought our cars. Case in point our cars!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Dec 11 2010, 11:47 PM~19304940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That Ford is amazing!!!
Any pix of the blue poncho beside it?


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 15 2010, 05:14 PM~19336200
> *That Ford is amazing!!!
> Any pix of the blue Olds beside it?
> *


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Dec 15 2010, 07:57 PM~19337178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Olds!!! :happysad: 
Very nice


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

X2 4 :thumbsup:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 13 2010, 11:20 PM~19321102
> *In other words, who cares what we or anyone else calls it. I personally call my cars cruisers before I call them lowriders, simply for the fact that alot of people call any low sittin car, sport truck or mini, a lowrider.
> 
> Someone could easily say if it doesnt have patterns, velour swivels and curb feelers, its not a lowrider!!  :angry:
> ...


how old are you, 15? 

no lowrider EVER would have anything larger than 14" on it. In a rare case, maybe a steel 15", but that is a stretch.

stop watching pimp my ride


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 17 2010, 12:10 PM~19352726
> *how old are you, 15?
> 
> no lowrider EVER would have anything larger than 14" on it. In a rare case, maybe a steel 15", but that is a stretch.
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Dec 30 2010, 06:04 PM~19461215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Dec 30 2010, 06:04 PM~19461215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 29 2010, 01:48 PM~19190157
> *I dont get you :angry:  You talk about look at japan and how they mix styles with out prejudice and then you dis Impala owners... dont talk about it... be about it.
> 
> I'm not talking down on you I'm just saying you want respect you gotta give respect.
> ...


He not trashing Impalas hes trashing the snobs that own them.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *RdnLow63  Dec 30 2010, 09:04 PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit! Someone alert the lowrider police of a 530. *IDENTITY THEFT* :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Dec 30 2010, 07:04 PM~19461215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of wheels are those on the blue car?Really feelin that.


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 1 2011, 10:49 AM~19474076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE JUSTIN...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 1 2011, 11:49 AM~19474076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Seen the build on jalopyjournal,very cool


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 1 2011, 11:36 AM~19474310
> *What kind of wheels are those on the blue car?Really feelin that.
> *


Cragars


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 1 2011, 06:12 PM~19476127
> *Cragars
> *


They look different to me,didn't know they came with tri-bar caps either. :dunno:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

@ Majestics picnic


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 1 2011, 06:57 PM~19476819
> *@ Majestics picnic
> 
> 
> ...


This car is sick :wow:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 1 2011, 07:57 PM~19476819
> *@ Majestics picnic
> 
> 
> ...


This your car?


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 1 2011, 07:13 PM~19476946
> *This your car?
> *


naw.. It belongs to a guy from Starlite


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 1 2011, 07:27 PM~19477068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

that is a bad ass photo, would make a nice poster to put in my garage


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

THESE CARS HAVE THEIR OWN CLASS,,.AND THEY ARE CALLED BELLFLOWERS OR KUSTOMS OR WATEVER OTHER NAME THEY HAVE ,.,.BUT I DONT SEE THEM AS LOWRIDERS,.,.


UNLESS U GUYS WANNA CALL EM 60'S KUSTOMBELLFLOWERLOWRIDER,.,.?,.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 2 2011, 11:54 PM~19488095
> *THESE CARS HAVE THEIR OWN CLASS,,.AND THEY ARE CALLED BELLFLOWERS OR KUSTOMS OR WATEVER OTHER NAME THEY HAVE ,.,.BUT I DONT SEE THEM AS LOWRIDERS,.,.
> UNLESS U GUYS WANNA CALL EM 60'S KUSTOMBELLFLOWERLOWRIDER,.,.?,.
> *


yeah i consider it a more advanced version of a lowrider


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 3 2011, 01:03 AM~19488142
> *yeah i consider it a more advanced version of a lowrider
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 3 2011, 07:07 PM~19493298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Keep on posting man,you got some bad-ass pix


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

They are lowriders, just from a different era!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 3 2011, 10:20 PM~19496354
> *Keep on posting man,you got some bad-ass pix
> *


x2


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 3 2011, 06:07 PM~19493298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 3 2011, 06:07 PM~19493298
> *
> 
> 
> ...



them shits is clean as fucc,.,.good pics,.,.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 1 2011, 10:49 AM~19474076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK! :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OLDSKOOLWAYS_@Jan 6 2011, 05:47 PM~19524143
> *SICK!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Man


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

I KNOW WHAT WE SHOULD CALL 'EM..........BADASS  ALL OF EM.


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 7 2011, 06:37 PM~19534472
> *Thanks Man
> *


more pics of your poncho plz... my first car was a 65 pontiac... regret selling it


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *rickschaf  Jan 4 2011, 02:06 AM
> They are lowriders, just from a different era!!!*


I think I like era better :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 21 2011, 10:18 PM~19664551
> *more pics of your poncho plz... my first car was a 65 pontiac... regret selling it
> *


You can see more pics of my Pancho in my build thread at link below. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=548090&hl=


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

just my opinion....... seeing those cars back in late 60"s i think they were low riders. 5 spoke mags with pinner whitewalls and slammed on the ground. its good these guys are building this style of cars again for all to enjoy. "bringing it back to what it was"


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by supremes_@Jan 24 2011, 09:09 PM~19688254
> *just my opinion....... seeing those cars back in late 60"s i think they were low riders. 5 spoke mags with pinner whitewalls and slammed on the ground. its good these  guys are building this style of carsagain for all to enjoy. "bringing it back to what it was"
> *


the shit never went anywhere :dunno: theyre just in the mainstream now


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

well said. i understand it and you understand it, but alot of other people don't understand it.


----------



## laidlow62 (Jun 11, 2010)

This is the style I'm building my '64 Biscayne.


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

check out the vintage footage (1968) of the 64 impala, on the losboulevardos website. look in general chat and then "poetry in motion"


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by supremes_@Jan 25 2011, 06:54 PM~19697073
> *well said.  i understand it and you understand it, but alot of other people don't understand it.
> *


x2 im looking up the legality of building a autorama style kustom with a watson and roth style paintjob


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 1 2011, 07:25 PM~19477045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

sorry about the glare


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

nice..............


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 2 2011, 02:40 PM~19768212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Car :wow:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 2 2011, 03:40 PM~19768212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more info or pics on this car???


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 4 2011, 12:05 PM~19788117
> *Any more info or pics on this car???
> *


I found it on the HAMB awile back..I believe it's in Southern California somewhere


----------



## LilDrake (Nov 14, 2009)

NNNNNNNICEEEEEEE TOPIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

great topic....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

These are the real lowrods not the ones you see today with nineteens up to twenty two racing wheels these were the real hybrid of hot rods and lowriders the ones people are calling low rods now a days are mor like half muscle car half lowrider most are just muscle cars or full hot rods and they try and call them lowrods because they are olskol cars but they are not the bellflower style are the real lowrods and yea they were technically the second lowriders bombs were first :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 5 2011, 12:36 AM~19793153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT!!!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 8 2011, 06:11 PM~19821118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

that riviera is so bad ass!!!!!!! classic 70's style lowrider.


----------



## mmezamurillo (Aug 9, 2009)

heres mine


----------



## mmezamurillo (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 8 2011, 05:35 PM~19820866
> *These are the real lowrods not the ones you see today with nineteens up to twenty two racing wheels these were the real hybrid of hot rods and lowriders the ones people are calling low rods now a days are mor like half muscle car half lowrider most are just muscle cars or full hot rods and they try and call them lowrods because they are olskol cars but they are not the bellflower style are the real lowrods and yea they were technically the second lowriders bombs were first  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


its a low rider!!!!!!!!!!!! fuck a low rod!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mmezamurillo_@Feb 15 2011, 12:02 AM~19873618
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

whats a low rod again?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by supremes_@Feb 16 2011, 04:15 PM~19886207
> *whats a low rod again?
> *


a fucking stupid name LRM gave to pro touring cars


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

this an example how low rods started they also called them ghetto sleds or led sleds little by little they seperated into the bell flower style and the lowrods that had racing features which pretty much is a hot rod, but people that are into lowriders that own a hot rod like to tell them selves that they own a LOW rod but put that lowrod next to a hot rod and you cant see what seperates them, there is no difference bell flowers are pretty much lowriders except without spokes and with patterns that are seen on some hot rods except more radical, which is what seperates them the paint job cause some bellflowers have spokes another thing that seperated them is the make of the car most hot rodders prefer fords mercurys etc and lowriders prefer GM cars damn i am tired of writing A lowrider is what ever you want it to be same thing as a bellflower style car and a lowrod and a hot rod!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 17 2011, 03:25 PM~19894472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


none of that shit made any sense :uh: Customs are Customs not lowriders and its obvious cause a custom has more visual work done to it than a lowrider.


----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 17 2011, 03:25 PM~19894472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you making up shit and it make no sense!!!!!!!! 

your confused!

that car you posted is a stock ass car thats slammed on the ground with modified suspention, thats it thats all it it is! maybe patina category!
its not a lead sled!

bellflower is a city , the bellflower style cars where called bellflower cars because the guys who built them where from bellflower (larry watson being one of them) or hanged out in the area! pick up a old magazine you could read all about it!

i suggest you do some homework before you start posting gibberish!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 17 2011, 04:01 PM~19894760
> *none of that shit made any sense :uh: Customs are Customs not lowriders and its obvious cause a custom has more visual work done to it than a lowrider.
> *


i have a kustom 52 bel air! its juiced and rools on tru spokes! guess what its a lowrider!
you are not making any sense ether!


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 17 2011, 03:25 PM~19894472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I don't give two shits about the title this car is given....it's bad ass!!


----------



## dragginbonez (Jan 26, 2010)

Holy gods of bullshit!
one of the 1st things i was told as a kid, was to never talk about stuff you dont know shit about. Pretendin will only make you look like a retard.

Miguel! is the orange-ish one you talkin about? the one w/ the 'striped spade on the trunk? If so that car is way bad ass. Its some tme i dont see it in show coverages, and i remember it having smoothies and spide caps. got a recent pic w/ the Trus to show me? tha


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Feb 18 2011, 05:34 AM~19900161
> *I don't give two shits about the title this car is given....it's bad ass!!
> *


 :yessad: :


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dragginbonez_@Feb 18 2011, 05:36 AM~19900165
> *Holy gods of bullshit!
> one of the 1st things i was told as a kid, was to never talk about stuff you dont know shit about. Pretendin will only make you look like a retard.
> 
> ...


the car you are talking about belong to cisneros from our club he sold it. the new owner repainted it and it was on display at the gnrs. it a different shade of orange know. 
mine is the blue 52 with the carson top, continental kit


----------



## dragginbonez (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh i see. Love that one too, actually its one of my fav. 49/52 chebbies.

When ive seen that ornange one at gnrs i tought it might be. Dude ruined it imo. its a stret rod color. oh wait, maybe its a low rod color, ah ah!


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 17 2011, 03:25 PM~19894472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Patina..

regardless, id just classify that car as badass


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 17 2011, 04:25 PM~19894472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What I love about that car,is that it's a 210,rare in a vert,I'd rather see the body restored and shiney,with fresh chrome.


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

still confused!!!!!!!! lowrod???????? stray 52 thats a nice photo. i would like to have that photo in hanging on my wall in my garage.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by supremes_@Feb 18 2011, 10:32 PM~19906887
> *still confused!!!!!!!! lowrod????????  stray 52 thats a nice photo. i would like to have that photo in hanging on my wall in my garage.
> *


thanks man! the dudes from deadend magazine printed it hit them up!


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks, i will.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Feb 18 2011, 12:48 AM~19899782
> *you making up shit and it make no sense!!!!!!!!
> 
> your confused!
> ...


yes I know about Bellflower California and yes I know about Larry Watson(RIP) all I was saying how people see it differently but thanks for your feed back will do next time so there is nobody out here getting mad about something :thumbsup: and in my opinion a sick ass car is a sick ass car but thanks for the feedback all olskols are the shit :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Everybody has there own opinion of what is what and in there eyes something that you will call a hot rod or what ever could be something completly different to you all that matters is that these cars are out there cruising the streets showing people what real cars look like   uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

well said.


----------



## FIVESTARDETAIL (Aug 6, 2009)

THE FIRST DETAIL SPRAY THAT IS DESIGNED TO WORK ON SUEDE PAINT...ENDORSED BY JOHN D'AGOSTINO


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

All these labels is becoming nauseating. I propose we fashion one label to in compass all the above *BADASS *


----------



## Burgie (Dec 6, 2011)

I never heard of cars being labeled as “Bellflower Cars” at least not back in the day anyway. 

I am 66-years old and was born and raised in Compton Calif. I graduated from Dominguez High School in Compton in 1964. My friends and I use to Cruise Long Beach Blvd in Compton, Tweedy Blvd in South Gate, Harvey’s Broiler in Downey and of course *Bellflower Blvd in Bellflower*.

YES, we called ourselves Lowriders back then. Spell it anyway you want. We had lowered cars and had a tremendous amount of pride in making them look the best we could and always trying to push the envelope with state of the art styling, for the day. 

Bellflower pipes came from Gene’s Muffler Shop on Lakewood Blvd and that was in the city of Paramount (Paramount is right next to the City of Bellflower) just down the road from the Paramount Drive In Theater. The owner’s name was Keith and my age won’t let me recall his last name. Keith did virtually all of the exhaust work on the local cars and he even heated coil springs to give us the Lowriders stance for those that could not afford Hydraulics. 

Hydraulics were rare and only a very few guys had them or knew how to install them in the mid-early 60’s. Most of the guys that had Hydraulics hung out at Harvey’s Broiler in Downey and it was a real hatchet job back then. Again I know because I had Hydraulics installed, in the front only, in my 1962 Pearl Blue Larry Craig painted Pontiac Catalina in 1965. 

By today’s standards I guess we would be called “60’s Customs” but back then we were LOWRIDERS. 

No, we didn’t start Lowriding, I think we moved it to a different level in the 60’s & 70’s and you will have to admit that those 60’s cars are still one of the mainstays of Lowriding. 

I also worked at a place called Dave’s Home of Chrome on Long Beach Blvd. in Compton for five years. One of the very few places in the world that you could get Astro Supremes Super Deep Revere wheel and 5:20 White Walls just by walking in the door, we keep um in stock and ready to go. Along with just about everything you would want for you car.

Got any question about Cruising in the 60’s or 70’s in Bellflower or Downey, let me know, been there done that.

Dave Burgeson
AKA Burgie, AKA Diamond Dave (yes before David Lee Roth)

Past member of and past President of the Invincible’s Car Club, Bellflower CA.
Past member of the Tridents Car Club So. Cal. (the Purple Gang)


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

this site is a weath of knowledge man thats one hell of a first post


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

Burgie said:


> I never heard of cars being labeled as “Bellflower Cars” at least not back in the day anyway.
> 
> I am 66-years old and was born and raised in Compton Calif. I graduated from Dominguez High School in Compton in 1964. My friends and I use to Cruise Long Beach Blvd in Compton, Tweedy Blvd in South Gate, Harvey’s Broiler in Downey and of course *Bellflower Blvd in Bellflower*.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Burgie said:


> I never heard of cars being labeled as “Bellflower Cars” at least not back in the day anyway.
> 
> I am 66-years old and was born and raised in Compton Calif. I graduated from Dominguez High School in Compton in 1964. My friends and I use to Cruise Long Beach Blvd in Compton, Tweedy Blvd in South Gate, Harvey’s Broiler in Downey and of course *Bellflower Blvd in Bellflower*.
> 
> ...


Do you remember the Persians from Bellflower? It was an all anglo lowrider car club.


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

Burgie said:


> I never heard of cars being labeled as “Bellflower Cars” at least not back in the day anyway.
> 
> I am 66-years old and was born and raised in Compton Calif. I graduated from Dominguez High School in Compton in 1964. My friends and I use to Cruise Long Beach Blvd in Compton, Tweedy Blvd in South Gate, Harvey’s Broiler in Downey and of course *Bellflower Blvd in Bellflower*.
> 
> ...


 good post , was the clock drive in located in bellflower? no matter what anyone says guys like you were pioneers to the car game , no matter what you call yourself 60's customs were a big contribution , i for one would like to hear and see more (pics) . thanks to guys like you  :boink:


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

96ROADMASTER said:


> Bad ass rides. Forget titles


 yup what he said


----------



## Burgie (Dec 6, 2011)

I’m glad you enjoyed my post

Persians, no I don’t remember the Persians. Some of the clubs of the day around Bellflower and Downey that I remember were the Seagram’s, Night Owls, Pharaohs, Drifters, Competitors and the clubs that I was in the Invincible’s and the Tridents. I have to admit that I haven’t given the names of the car clubs back then much thought in a very long time but that’s the best I can do for now.

The point of my first post was to try and answer the original posters question from the point of view of someone that was there in the 60’s & 70’s and considered themselves and that others of the day considered them a Lowrider. 

I wore the Lowrider badge with pride and drove lowered cars up until just a few years ago when I had to sell my Air Bag equipped, lay it on the ground, 17” Cragar S/S equipped, 1969 Oldsmobile Vista Cruiser Station Wagon. Don’t ya just love a car that had Cruiser in its name?

Although I do drive a lowered 09 Red GMC Sierra it would never be called a lowrider, but it’s just in my blood to lower them all.


----------



## Burgie (Dec 6, 2011)

The Bellflower Clock Drive In was on Bellflower Blvd. near Artesia Blvd. But by the time I started Cursing Bellflower in the mid 60”s it was gone. 

The big hang outs on Bellflower then were the A & W, and the Big Donut and I can’t remember the Donut Shop right on the Southwest corner of Artesia and Bellflower, oh ya lets not forget the Taco Bell and the Burger Joint at the north end of the Blvd. that was the turn around point to head back south on the Blvd.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Cool as hell whe I learn something I didn't know before.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

illstorm said:


> All these labels is becoming nauseating. I propose we fashion one label to in compass all the above *BADASS *


I agree, its way too many labels. It's like that with all genres of the car world these days. 


I'm into Lowriders, Customs, Harleys and Choppers. I don't like everything about each one and theirs several sub categories for each one...I just take what I like about each of them and label it "badass stuff I like".


----------



## Supa-G (Mar 3, 2012)

richards69impala said:


>


1956 Corvette kustom!? They did those!?  Learn something new every day! :thumbsup:


----------



## Supa-G (Mar 3, 2012)

Burgie said:


> The Bellflower Clock Drive In was on Bellflower Blvd. near Artesia Blvd. But by the time I started Cursing Bellflower in the mid 60”s it was gone.
> 
> The big hang outs on Bellflower then were the A & W, and the Big Donut and I can’t remember the Donut Shop right on the Southwest corner of Artesia and Bellflower, oh ya lets not forget the Taco Bell and the Burger Joint at the north end of the Blvd. that was the turn around point to head back south on the Blvd.


Ahh yes! I love how they still display the pics at A&W. I wasn't born until the mid 90's. I wish I was alive back then!! :tears:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dont know why people give something a new name after time...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

TATTOO-76 said:


> I agree, its way too many labels. It's like that with all genres of the car world these days.
> 
> 
> I'm into Lowriders, Customs, Harleys and Choppers. I don't like everything about each one and theirs several sub categories for each one...I just take what I like about each of them and label it "badass stuff I like".


X2:thumbsup:


----------



## Supa-G (Mar 3, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Dont know why people give something a new name after time...


Sometimes a name just gets old and overused, so they change it. Happens all the time with all sorts of things.


----------



## Supa-G (Mar 3, 2012)

TATTOO-76 said:


> I agree, its way too many labels. It's like that with all genres of the car world these days.
> 
> 
> I'm into Lowriders, Customs, Harleys and Choppers. I don't like everything about each one and theirs several sub categories for each one...I just take what I like about each of them and label it "badass stuff I like".


It happens with a hell of a lot more than just cars dude. People, places, items, anything really.

Not tryin to be rude, just calling out something that I can add to.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

STRAY 52 said:


> the car you are talking about belong to cisneros from our club he sold it. the new owner repainted it and it was on display at the gnrs. it a different shade of orange know.
> mine is the blue 52 with the carson top, continental kit


BADASS


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

DeeLoc said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

RdnLow63 said:


> @ Majestics picnic


Fuckin kool!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Green trucks badass too!!


----------



## bdiamond (Feb 29, 2012)

My 2 cents is I LOVE BOOBIES.


----------



## Supa-G (Mar 3, 2012)

bdiamond said:


> My 2 cents is I LOVE BOOBIES.


:worship::worship::worship: :naughty::naughty::naughty: :boink::boink::boink:


----------



## be thankful (May 29, 2010)

Mack10 said:


> *This was just another image that I found*


ha!..this is my buddys car i painted..its in australia now.


----------



## backinthdeay (May 1, 2012)

*Bellflower cars*

Hey- I don't get on here much, but happen to come across your post. You probably got an answer by now, but Bellflower cars were popular in the late 60's early 70's. Larry Watson started painting them, but the original name came from the exhaust system, my Dad is the one who created it. There were other parts, lakepipes and the way they lowered them back them. Larry Watson and my Dad did a lot of work together. Gene's Muffler was a pretty cool place to be back then.


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

RdnLow63 said:


>


Bad ass car!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

RdnLow63 said:


>


beautiful 58


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Supa-G said:


> 1956 Corvette kustom!? They did those!?  Learn something new every day! :thumbsup:


50s vettes got really cheap in the 60s they didnt start becoming collectibles till the mid to late 70s


----------



## bob_o (Aug 6, 2010)

Burgie said:


> I never heard of cars being labeled as “Bellflower Cars” at least not back in the day anyway.
> 
> I am 66-years old and was born and raised in Compton Calif. I graduated from Dominguez High School in Compton in 1964. My friends and I use to Cruise Long Beach Blvd in Compton, Tweedy Blvd in South Gate, Harvey’s Broiler in Downey and of course *Bellflower Blvd in Bellflower*.
> 
> ...


Well said, thanks for sharing  My Pops just turned 60 and he cruised Van Nuys Blvd in the late 60's/early 70's. I grew up hearing stories about lowered and lifted cars with mild to wild paint jobs, runnin' baby moons or 5 spokes, most with skinny whites. It wasn't until the early 90's when Rod 'n' Custom did their two big articles about Watson that I finally had a visual reference to all the stuff my Dad had been telling me about. I fell in love. And as far as he's concerned, "lowrider's" are people, not their cars. And as he puts it, "It didn't matter what color your skin was. If you were on the boulevard in a lowered car, you were _brothers._" Fuckin' A.

In the last couple years, I've heard the "Bellflower" label thrown around quite a bit, which is a modern term to describe a style that was simply called "Custom" back in the day. No Veterano I've spoken to has EVER referred to a car of this kind as a "Bellflower" car. It was already said, but most of these terms are misused. A LOT. Most people call my Buick a lowrider. Doesn't bother me, I guess to some people it is. To me, it's a custom. But then, the era I'm trying to recreate is the era that helped give birth to what we now commonly refer to as "Lowriders." Personally, I don't give a fuck what you build or what you call it, but as the homie Rick (ACCESSORYFREAK) already said, just do it in a tasteful and well executed manner. Case. Fucking. Closed.

All that being said, here's my lowrider :biggrin:



















And here's a bitchin' video of Alan Duke's '64 cruising Wilmington back in '69, courtesy of Mr. Howard Gribble:


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

Kool Kat :thumbsup:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Call the shit what you want. just post more pics


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

bad fuckin buick. thats what its all about, building them like they did back in the day. tell them were they can see more photos bob_o.


----------



## bob_o (Aug 6, 2010)

TTMFT

Thanks for the comments about my Buick!

Here's more pics from the late 50's til the early 70's!

















And even though most of these pics are in these videos, here's a link to Howard Gribble's pics:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157594581005075/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157600856100259/


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

thats what i was waiting for bob o, i knew you would come thru with photos to show everyone lowrider styles from the mid 1960"s. signed hardtop 59.


----------



## 62legacy (Aug 30, 2010)

uffin:TO ANSWER THE QUESTION, I THINK THEY ARE LOWRIDERS.THE ORIGINAL LOWRIDERS NOT LIKE PAINTED RIM CARS OF TODAY.


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

the videos are some classics!


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

:wow::wow::wow::wow:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Starlite reigns supreme.


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

I personally think that bellflower was more of a period in time 58-64 were mild customs, customized more with paint. Grapevine being an excellent example, no chop, shaved, and the paint being the major mod. Were these cars lowriders? Yes, but lowrider became a style in itself by the 70s. Just like the Harry westergard period style customs of the 40s and early 50s, or even the ultra chopped, flamed, neon, pepto period in the mid 80s.


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

440sled said:


>


Seen this car at Viva Lasvegas this past sprinng,beautiful car.:nicoderm:


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah, super clean. I hope to see it again at this same show this year in Denver.


----------



## BIG RANDY (Mar 5, 2008)

RdnLow63 said:


> BADASS!!!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Anymore of these


----------



## big gonzo (Dec 6, 2011)

Any more pics


----------



## Gibzgirl (Dec 21, 2015)

*Pretenders Car Club - Bellflower - 1950's*

I have been reminicing with my dad - he was in the Pretenders Car Club in the 50's (Bellflower) - pretty famous in those days. Lots of history, money for the children's hospital, promoted by Bill Balance KFWB radio station. All these locations you've mentioned are part of a deep Dutch history and of the fabric of Southern California. Very cool.


----------



## Tom62chevyflamedss (Feb 12, 2020)

Burgie said:


> The Bellflower Clock Drive In was on Bellflower Blvd. near Artesia Blvd. But by the time I started Cursing Bellflower in the mid 60”s it was gone.
> 
> The big hang outs on Bellflower then were the A & W, and the Big Donut and I can’t remember the Donut Shop right on the Southwest corner of Artesia and Bellflower, oh ya lets not forget the Taco Bell and the Burger Joint at the north end of the Blvd. that was the turn around point to head back south on the Blvd.


----------



## Tom62chevyflamedss (Feb 12, 2020)

i m a few years late on this but the donut shop was Winchels donuts, sat in that parking lot many times in my 62 chevy ss burgandy and flamed. also collins muflers used to do bellflower pipe ol walt did mine.


----------



## Tom62chevyflamedss (Feb 12, 2020)

Remember lakewood sheriffe dept? officer gardner wrote me umpteen tickets for being too low. cant beleive this was 52 years ago...if i remember correctly we also turned around in the parkinglot of fiestone tire shop to head back north.


----------



## Tom62chevyflamedss (Feb 12, 2020)

Tom62chevyflamedss said:


> Remember lakewood sheriffe dept? officer gardner wrote me umpteen tickets for being too low. cant beleive this was 52 years ago...if i remember correctly we also turned around in the parkinglot of fiestone tire shop to head back north.


just remembered somet_hing else dave and kelly did pinstriping by_ hand did my 62


----------



## Kiloz El Unico (Oct 10, 2018)

Burgie said:


> I never heard of cars being labeled as “Bellflower Cars” at least not back in the day anyway.
> 
> I am 66-years old and was born and raised in Compton Calif. I graduated from Dominguez High School in Compton in 1964. My friends and I use to Cruise Long Beach Blvd in Compton, Tweedy Blvd in South Gate, Harvey’s Broiler in Downey and of course *Bellflower Blvd in Bellflower*.
> 
> ...



Bump for this knowledge. Always like to hear the OG's talk.


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

440sled said:


>


Nice station wagen!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Bellflower Cars are OG's


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

Here's my 64. I definitely tried to blur the line. It's too kustom for the lowrider guys, and too lowrider for the kustom guys... Success! 😁


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

BigPoppaPump said:


> Here's my 64. I definitely tried to blur the line. It's too kustom for the lowrider guys, and too lowrider for the kustom guys... Success! 😁
> View attachment 2025374
> 
> 
> ...


Digging the build whats the setup look like


----------

